# stool looks like split pea soup - is this ok?



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm a very new first time mom (6 weeks tomorrow) so I don't have much to go on when my baby does strange things.
Lately for the past 2 days he's been nursing like crazy, every hour (except last night he nursed every 3 hours like normal).
His stools are alarming though - they've been green since yesterday. He doesn't have a fever at all.

Originally I thought it was a food sensitivity to a veggie dog I ate Monday night (I now think soy bothers him) but would the stools still be green after 2 days?

Any thoughts on Green Poop???


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

My dd (10 weeks) always has yellow-green poop. She has no other signs of a food sensitivity or allergy, so the ped is unconcerned. She told me that this is especially common with babies who nurse all the time--apparently, the greenness can be from leftoever bile (or something) that they don't fully process, b/c they're eating to much to fully digest all their food. I don't remember the precise explanation--sorry.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

It could very well be a soy sensitivity, so I'd stay away from all soy for a while. Another thing it could be is too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk. Do you have oversupply or overactive letdown issues?


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Is your baby otherwise happy? Then I would not tread down the road of elimination diets just yet. Green can be normal. Both my kids have had green stools for the first 6-8 months of their lives. I have a truly adundant milk supply and tend towards overactive letdown, so I really have to work on foremilk/hindmilk ratios. If you have a strong supply, you might want to consider one-sided feedings, where within the same two hour period of time, any time the baby wants to nurse you put him back on the same breast so that he can get more of the fatty hindmilk. Green can indicate too much lactose (foremilk) and not enough fat (hindmilk)

Anyway, somewhere on drjaygordon.com he has an essay called "the color of the day" where he discusses poop color







and he says that green is not something to be worried about in the absence of other symptoms.

take care


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I've noticed regular yellow poo can turn greenish if it's left to sit (like when I set a diaper on top of the bin and forget to rinse it and throw it in to soak for a couple hours.) Also, it can be greenish if the baby is gassy or swallowing air with feedings. I wouldn't worry unless there are other signs of a problem.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh, this is a pet peeve of mine, btw--true sensitivity to something mom ate, while it happens, is fairly rare. A lot of people see hoofprints and look for zebras, and an allergy to something in breastmilk is definitely a zebra. Look for horses, donkeys, and mules in the vicinity before you swear off veggie dogs forever.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

:


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with the pp IMO it probably a foremilk/hindmilk thing, nothing to worry about


----------

